# WTH?! Just lost HDMI after months of it working



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

My HDMI port was working fine for months (after receiving a new unit). I had to replace my XBox 360 due to a hardware issue and so I disconnected my XBox component cables on my Sony SXRD 60" TV. After plugging it back in my HDMI port on my 622 just went out.

What can I do, if anything, to get it working again? My DVD player uses HDMI and it is still working fine. I tried moving the 622 to the HDMI port that my DVD player uses, but no luck, it still does not work.

I get no picture, no sound, no nothing. Do I need to call Dish again and ask for another new unit?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yep. Sounds like a broken connector.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

The funny thing is, I did not touch my 622 or the cables running from the 622 to the TV.

It's got to be a software thing. Damn HDMI garbage.


----------



## DanoP (Sep 29, 2006)

If you jostle the HDMI plug on the 622 do you get an intermittent signal? If so, that would point to hardware failure.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

Nope. Tried that, I get no signal when I jiggle the cable.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Simple hook something else up to the same connection using the same cable if it works then u know for sure its something with the receiver. If you dont have anything to test it with go to your local best buy or CC and pick up/"borow" a new dvd player with hdmi and a new hdmi cable. plug in the new dvd player with your tv and your own hdmi cable if it works then its the 622 box if it doesnt work then its the cable or tv. Step 2 use the new hdmi cable and new dvd and 622 if it works now then its your old cable if it doesnt work then its your tv. Package up your test equipment and return to best buy or cc make sure you dont damage anything or through away any of the packaging or manuals.


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

Also dont forget to check that your connections are active, in other words some tv's in their menus have options to turn off certain connections.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

eclipsetrb said:


> Simple hook something else up to the same connection using the same cable if it works then u know for sure its something with the receiver. If you dont have anything to test it with go to your local best buy or CC and pick up/"borow" a new dvd player with hdmi and a new hdmi cable. plug in the new dvd player with your tv and your own hdmi cable if it works then its the 622 box if it doesnt work then its the cable or tv. Step 2 use the new hdmi cable and new dvd and 622 if it works now then its your old cable if it doesnt work then its your tv. Package up your test equipment and return to best buy or cc make sure you dont damage anything or through away any of the packaging or manuals.


Like I said above, I hooked up my DVD player to the same HDMI port and it works fine. Switched the 622 to the port the DVD was on and it does not work. Tried switching the cables, everything. Nothing works.


----------



## kbdrand (Apr 16, 2006)

eclipsetrb said:


> Also dont forget to check that your connections are active, in other words some tv's in their menus have options to turn off certain connections.


Yeah, but when I turn off a connection on my TV you cannot even switch to that connection, it bypasses it, so I know it's on.

It could be that the Sony has some kind of sensing technology, but I don't see an option for it in the menus.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

It's dead dude.

Call Dish and TRY to get a replacement. If they refuse, hire a tech who's VERY familiar with surface mount soldering (or live with component).

Go read the existing threads. This has been discussed in painful detail.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeap David is right... Sounds like a broken HDMI connector and there is a lot of threads on this issue. Lot of people had them fail.. Thought I am not seeing as many reports these days has about 6 months back.


----------



## apco25 (Oct 2, 2005)

David_Levin said:


> It's dead dude.
> 
> Call Dish and TRY to get a replacement. If they refuse, hire a tech who's VERY familiar with surface mount soldering (or live with component).
> 
> Go read the existing threads. This has been discussed in painful detail.


Why would they give you a heard time about replacing it? The CSR think it's a software issue? Can you just tell them it's broken in some other way?


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Yeap David is right... Sounds like a broken HDMI connector and there is a lot of threads on this issue. Lot of people had them fail.. Thought I am not seeing as many reports these days has about 6 months back.


Ron, my 622 HDMI just quit this morning. Rebooted and still black screen. Went into the menu and switched to 480P and 4x3 #2 and got a picture back. Is the normal failure of the HDMI output for 1080i only? Have not done any other troubleshooting as this just happened. If it's the HDMI connector I suppose I'll have to either switch to component or try to get the 622 replaced.

Chan


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Switch back to 1080i and see if the picture returns. I would also do a soft reboot (Hold down the power for 10 seconds). Are you getting anything with 720P? how about 480P and 16x9. 

The connector issue with HDMI symptom is no picture at all. tT is dead and you can't get anything on your set. The connector is broken and sometimes if you wiggle it it will return but that is a temp situation. 

If you got picture back with another output setting the problem you are seeing GravelChan is something totally different.


----------



## Michael252 (Nov 4, 2005)

It is not software, it's the connector. Mine failed while we we on vacation, so you don't have to touch it for it to break. Call Dish and ask for a replacement unit. If they refuse, call to get another CSR who WILL send a replacement. That's what I had to do.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

I see many references to calling CSRs to report technical problems. Perhaps it is just that most people call anyone who answers the phone a CSR. I have had a bunch of 622 problems. I always call tech support and even then there are levels. I think level 3 is the highest.

With one 622, I told the Tech of all the tests and substitutions I had made with HDMI, HDMI DVD player, different HDMI cables, Component worked ok, switch checks, reboots, etc. Then, I held the phone up to the analog TV that is fed from the modulator. "Do you hear that machine-gun popping in the audio?" "Yes." Pause. His only comments was, "Let me confirm your shipping address."

As pointed out, "the HDMI will be fixed with a software upgrade" is a myth. Read the 200+ posts! And the review of the Tech Chat where they said the HDMI connector sucks.

I know that the HDMI problem is being (has been?) solved, but that CSRs or Techs may not comment on it - or may not even know about it. My guess is that Dish management is laying low until ALL the OLD HDMI sets with the fragile HDMI connector are out of the pipeline. Don't ask me how I know about a fix. Just file this. Until somebody at Dish speaks with authority on the issue.

Write Charlie a *letter* and ask him to go on record with the "progress" in solving the HDMI issue. The last question for Charlie is: "If the rumor is true that the HDMI issue has been solved, how do I know that I will get one of those new ones as a replacement and not one of the older ones that may just lose HDMI once again?"


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

An HDMI problem? NO WAI.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

So what is this problem exactly? It sounds like hardware in the poor quality of the HDMI connector on the back of the 622. I got mine 622 last month and bought a DVI to HDMI adapter (my tv only has a DVI input). Everything seems okay and I don't understand why it would fail unless someone is moving the unit around all the time or taking the DVI plug in and out all the time.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I can't tell you what the problem is, just my single experience (and that's with a 942). The HDMI connection has a "tongue" in the center with ~ 19 traces on a circuit board material. That "tongue" supports the cable, which is always being pulled "down" by the weight of the cable. My 942 came with HDMI->DVI cable, plus DVI->HDMI adapter. I had the adapter (heavier end) connected to the 942 and had no problem for two years. I changed the entertainment stand and layout and 6-8 weeks later lost HDMI. At first, it was easy to restore HDMI by just unplugging and reconnecting. Then it would sometimes have no audio from the TV (it picked DVI instead of HDMI with iffy signals). Then no audio or video unless you wiggle the HDMI cable. I opened the 942 and there was no problem with the surface mount HDMI connetions, but I could get HDMI working again by tweaking the connector. For now, everything is working fine again. I'm using 5/8" diameter automotive PCV vacuum hose wedged under the HDMI connector. It is as if the "tongue" was pulled in the corner breaking continuity of a trace (or two?) but works if I push it upwards and to one side.

The best insurance is anything that provides strain relief on the HDMI connector itself. I wish I'd used wire to one of the screws to hold the cable.


----------

